# لأَنَّ جَهَالَةَ اللهِ أَحْكَمُ مِنَ النَّاسِ! وَضَعْفَ اللهِ أَقْوَى مِنَ النَّاسِ!



## ElMaravilla (27 نوفمبر 2008)

الـسلآم عـلـيـكـم

لأَنَّ جَهَالَةَ اللهِ أَحْكَمُ مِنَ النَّاسِ! وَضَعْفَ اللهِ أَقْوَى مِنَ النَّاسِ! 

هل هذا النص يعني ان الله جاهل؟
وما تفسيره؟؟
:t9:
وشكرا


----------



## Aksios (27 نوفمبر 2008)

متحدي قال:


> الـسلآم عـلـيـكـم
> 
> لأَنَّ جَهَالَةَ اللهِ أَحْكَمُ مِنَ النَّاسِ! وَضَعْفَ اللهِ أَقْوَى مِنَ النَّاسِ!
> 
> ...


 
لا هذا ليس معناه الله جاهل او حتى ضعيف
لكن الله يقول لك ان ما تنظر اليه بأنه جهاله او ضعف من الله فهو احكم و اقوى من الناس

هديك مثال صغير جدا

[q-bible]
"فإن كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة وأما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهي قوة الله"(1كورنثوس 1: 18).
[/q-bible]

يعنى الغير مؤمنين و الهالكين ينظرون الى الصليب على انه جهالة و ضعف من الله .... اما عند المؤمنين و المخلصين بالصليب فهو قوة الله........

وضحت؟؟


----------



## ElMaravilla (27 نوفمبر 2008)

نعم وضحت..
وشكراً


----------



## My Rock (27 نوفمبر 2008)

_يُنقل الى __الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية_


----------



## My Rock (27 نوفمبر 2008)

تأتي و تطرح نص (مقطوف) دون ان تذكر الشاهد و دون ان ترجع لأي تفسير
فهل هذه طريقة للحوار؟ لا يا عزيزي لا و الف لا!

اولاً اقرأ النص كاملاً و ركز على: 

[Q-BIBLE] 
17 لأَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ لَمْ يُرْسِلْنِي لأُعَمِّدَ بَلْ لأُبَشِّرَ - لاَ بِحِكْمَةِ كَلاَمٍ لِئَلاَّ يَتَعَطَّلَ صَلِيبُ الْمَسِيحِ. 
18 فَإِنَّ كَلِمَةَ الصَّلِيبِ عِنْدَ الْهَالِكِينَ جَهَالَةٌ وَأَمَّا عِنْدَنَا نَحْنُ الْمُخَلَّصِينَ فَهِيَ قُوَّةُ اللهِ 
19 لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: «سَأُبِيدُ حِكْمَةَ الْحُكَمَاءِ وَأَرْفُضُ فَهْمَ الْفُهَمَاءِ». 
20 أَيْنَ الْحَكِيمُ؟ أَيْنَ الْكَاتِبُ؟ أَيْنَ مُبَاحِثُ هَذَا الدَّهْرِ؟ أَلَمْ يُجَهِّلِ اللهُ حِكْمَةَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ؟ 
21 لأَنَّهُ إِذْ كَانَ الْعَالَمُ فِي حِكْمَةِ اللهِ لَمْ يَعْرِفِ اللهَ بِالْحِكْمَةِ اسْتَحْسَنَ اللهُ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ بِجَهَالَةِ الْكِرَازَةِ 
22 لأَنَّ الْيَهُودَ يَسْأَلُونَ آيَةً وَالْيُونَانِيِّينَ يَطْلُبُونَ حِكْمَةً 
23 وَلَكِنَّنَا نَحْنُ نَكْرِزُ بِالْمَسِيحِ مَصْلُوباً: لِلْيَهُودِ عَثْرَةً وَلِلْيُونَانِيِّينَ جَهَالَةً! 
24 وَأَمَّا لِلْمَدْعُوِّينَ: يَهُوداً وَيُونَانِيِّينَ فَبِالْمَسِيحِ قُوَّةِ اللهِ وَحِكْمَةِ اللهِ. 
25 لأَنَّ جَهَالَةَ اللهِ أَحْكَمُ مِنَ النَّاسِ! وَضَعْفَ اللهِ أَقْوَى مِنَ النَّاسِ! 
26 فَانْظُرُوا دَعْوَتَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ أَنْ لَيْسَ كَثِيرُونَ حُكَمَاءُ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ. لَيْسَ كَثِيرُونَ أَقْوِيَاءُ. لَيْسَ كَثِيرُونَ شُرَفَاءُ. 
27 بَلِ اخْتَارَ اللهُ جُهَّالَ الْعَالَمِ لِيُخْزِيَ الْحُكَمَاءَ وَاخْتَارَ اللهُ ضُعَفَاءَ الْعَالَمِ لِيُخْزِيَ الأَقْوِيَاءَ 
28 وَاخْتَارَ اللهُ أَدْنِيَاءَ الْعَالَمِ وَالْمُزْدَرَى وَغَيْرَ الْمَوْجُودِ لِيُبْطِلَ الْمَوْجُودَ 
29 لِكَيْ لاَ يَفْتَخِرَ كُلُّ ذِي جَسَدٍ أَمَامَهُ. 
30 وَمِنْهُ أَنْتُمْ بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ الَّذِي صَارَ لَنَا حِكْمَةً مِنَ اللهِ وَبِرّاً وَقَدَاسَةً وَفِدَاءً. 
31 حَتَّى كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: «مَنِ افْتَخَرَ فَلْيَفْتَخِرْ بِالرَّبِّ». 
[/Q-BIBLE]

و اذا لم تفهم راجع التفاسير:

*تفسير رسالة كورنثوس الأولى الأصحاح 1*

*الأصحاح الأول الصليب سرّ الوحدة*

بعدها تعال و اطرح سؤالك او شبهتك!

فلا النص لا يقول ان الله جاهل اطلاقاً بل يقول ان خطة اللَّه للخلاص بالصليب التي تبدو للناس جهالة أو صلب المسيح الذي يبدو ضعفًا هو سرّ حكمة المؤمنين وقوتهم. فما يبدو لهم جهلاً هو أكثر حكمة من حكمة الناس، إذ لا تقدر الحكمة البشرية بذاتها أن تدركها. وما يبدو ضعفًا هو أعظم قوة مما للناس من قوة، إذ تحول البشريين إلى سمائيين، والأرض إلى سماء، والضعف إلى قوة.

ربنا يهديك..


----------



## صوت الرب (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: لأَنَّ جَهَالَةَ اللهِ أَحْكَمُ مِنَ النَّاسِ! وَضَعْفَ اللهِ أَقْوَى مِنَ النَّاسِ!*

*


متحدي قال:



			الـسلآم عـلـيـكـم

لأَنَّ جَهَالَةَ اللهِ أَحْكَمُ مِنَ النَّاسِ! وَضَعْفَ اللهِ أَقْوَى مِنَ النَّاسِ! 

هل هذا النص يعني ان الله جاهل؟
وما تفسيره؟؟
:t9:
وشكرا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

شكرا للأحباء ربنا موجود و ماي روك للردود الرائعة
لتفهم الآية المقدسة عزيزي متحدي 
كان عليك فقط أن تقرأ الآيتين اللتين قبلها
[q-bible] 23 وَلَكِنَّنَا نَحْنُ نَكْرِزُ بِالْمَسِيحِ مَصْلُوباً: لِلْيَهُودِ عَثْرَةً وَلِلْيُونَانِيِّينَ جَهَالَةً! 
24 وَأَمَّا لِلْمَدْعُوِّينَ: يَهُوداً وَيُونَانِيِّينَ فَبِالْمَسِيحِ قُوَّةِ اللهِ وَحِكْمَةِ اللهِ. 
25 لأَنَّ جَهَالَةَ اللهِ أَحْكَمُ مِنَ النَّاسِ! وَضَعْفَ اللهِ أَقْوَى مِنَ النَّاسِ![/q-bible]
نلاحظ من هذه الآيات أن الرسل بدؤا يكرزوا بصلب المسيح لتتمتع
الأمم بالخلاص فالذين قبلوا هذه الكرازة صاروا يروا صلب المسيح
هو قوة ألله للخلاص و حكمته ... 
و لكن عندما كرزوا الرسل بصلب المسيح عند اليونانيين 
بدأ اليونانيين يستهزئون بالرسل و بهذه الكرازة لأنهم
حسبوا الصليب غباوة و ضعف 
و حسبوا أن الرسل يكرزون و يضعون رجاءهم في إنسان مصلوب
فلهذا يرد الرسول في الآية 25 على اليونانيين و يقول لهم أن 
ما يبدو في نظركم جهالة إنما هو حكمة إلهية فائقة
 والصليب الذي يبدو في الظاهر ضعفاً لهو قوة إلهية تفوق كل قوة الناس
*


----------



## أَمَة (29 نوفمبر 2008)

متحدي قال:


> نعم وضحت..
> وشكراً


 

الشكر لك لأنك قبلت التوضيح وشكرت عليه
ليكن لك سلام المسيح 
لتنعم به وترى نوره الإلهي​


----------



## geegoo (29 نوفمبر 2008)

متحدي قال:


> نعم وضحت..
> وشكراً


 شكرا لذوقك ..
و نسعد دائما بأي مشاركة محترمة ...


----------



## fredyyy (29 نوفمبر 2008)

متحدي قال:


> لأَنَّ جَهَالَةَ اللهِ أَحْكَمُ مِنَ النَّاسِ! وَضَعْفَ اللهِ أَقْوَى مِنَ النَّاسِ!


 

* دعني أتناول الموضوع من وجهه أخري*

*عندما خرج إبراهيم من بيته ماذا قال الكتاب *

العبرانيين 11 : 8 
بِالإِيمَانِ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لَمَّا دُعِيَ *أَطَاعَ* أَنْ يَخْرُجَ إِلَى الْمَكَانِ الَّذِي كَانَ عَتِيداً أَنْ يَأْخُذَهُ مِيرَاثاً، *فَخَرَجَ وَهُوَ لاَ يَعْلَمُ إِلَى أَيْنَ يَأْتِي*.

*إن خروج انسان من بيت أبيه هو وَمن وَما له تابعًا لصوت الله وهو لا يعلم الى أين يأتي *

*هذا في شرع العالم جهالة ... لكن من يسير أمام الله وإن كان يجهل شئ هو أحكم من الناس *

*لقد أصبح أبو المؤمنين لأنه صَّدق وآمن بمن لا يُرى ( جاهل بالمستقبل )*

*****************************

*ما أضعف قوة إبراهيم *

تكوين 14 : 13 - 17
فَاتَى مَنْ نَجَا وَاخْبَرَ ابْرَامَ الْعِبْرَانِيَّ. وَكَانَ سَاكِنا عِنْدَ بَلُّوطَاتِ مَمْرَا الامُورِيِّ اخِي اشْكُولَ وَاخِي عَانِرَ. وَكَانُوا اصْحَابَ عَهْدٍ مَعَ ابْرَامَ. 
فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ ابْرَامُ انَّ اخَاهُ سُبِيَ *جَرَّ غِلْمَانَهُ الْمُتَمَرِّنِينَ وِلْدَانَ بَيْتِهِ ثَلاثَ مِئَةٍ وَثَمَانِيَةَ عَشَرَ* وَتَبِعَهُمْ الَى دَانَ. 
وَانْقَسَمَ عَلَيْهِمْ لَيْلا هُوَ وَعَبِيدُهُ فَكَسَّرَهُمْ وَتَبِعَهُمْ الَى حُوبَةَ الَّتِي عَنْ شَِمَالِ دِمَشْقَ. 
*وَاسْتَرْجَعَ كُلَّ الامْلاكِ* *وَاسْتَرْجَعَ لُوطا اخَاهُ ايْضا وَامْلاكَهُ وَالنِّسَاءَ ايْضا وَالشَّعْبَ*. 
فَخَرَجَ مَلِكُ سَدُومَ لِاسْتِقْبَالِهِ بَعْدَ رُجُوعِهِ مِنْ كَسْرَةِ كَدَرْلَعَوْمَرَ وَالْمُلُوكِ الَّذِينَ مَعَهُ الَى عُمْقِ شَوَى (الَّذِي هُوَ عُمْقُ الْمَلِكِ).


*لقد كان ضعف ابراهيم رجل الله بـ (318 غلام) أقوى من ملوك  بجيوشهم *

*وانتصر وخلص ليس لوط فقط بل أملاكه والنساء والشعب *

*هذا معنى ضعف الله أقوى من الناس فهو ُينصف مختاريه وإن كانوا ضعفاء*

لوقا 18 : 7 , 8
أَفَلاَ *يُنْصِفُ اللهُ مُخْتَارِيهِ* *الصَّارِخِينَ* إِلَيْهِ نَهَاراً وَلَيْلاً وَهُوَ مُتَمَهِّلٌ عَلَيْهِمْ
أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ *يُنْصِفُهُمْ سَرِيعاً .........*


----------

